# New tool belt help



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

So Im thinkin of getting a new belt for my birthday. Old one is full of holes, leathers shot, pockets don't stay open, ect.

Problem is, Limited budget. Not makin to much ATM, so I gotta try to keep it around the 60-80$ range if I can.

To help out a bit, I wear my bags backwards. Right side of my body (left side of bags looking at it normally) I carry my hammer, square, knife, and tape. So I need to have a hammer holder on that side. Enough room to carry a chalkline and torpedo level would be nice. Snips go in the opposite holder.

Been looking at CLC nylons, since they seem like the best bet right now. Dewalt makes leather and nylon bags, and they might work too. Before I rush out and buy, I'd like input from here. I'd hate to settle on a set and then find another that would've worked for me better. Especially since I don't get to buy many tools.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

If you can handle your hole filled beaten to death leather for longer, save up the money and buy quality. Don't settle, you will be replacing them before you break them in.
60-80 bucks hold out till ya have the 250 -300 and get some occidentals.
JMO


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bhock said:


> If you can handle your hole filled beaten to death leather for longer, save up the money and buy quality. Don't settle, you will be replacing them before you break them in.
> 60-80 bucks hold out till ya have the 250 -300 and get some occidentals.
> JMO


Listen to bhock. This is very sound advise. Occidentals have my vote.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

$2-300 bags are very pretty, no doubt will last a good while, and have that certain snob appeal. 

But of the best carpenters I've known, none of them had that kind. Look at the things you need to carry, and get what will carry them with little fuss. Keep in mind that as the years go by, your tool-carrying needs will change, just as your skills and specializations will.

At $60 a pop, you could replace your bag every year for five years before hitting that $300 mark, and quite possibly be more appropriately equipped each year than if you bought one high-end deal and stuck with it for that length of time.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

And Tin brings up a very good point as well.
I guess thats why I have 3 different rigs....lol.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

id say the same thing, im currently using 2 bags, one is nylon clc $100, the other is a leather 5 pocket $60.

the nylon gets used when im doing siding or odd things which require me to carry a bunch of tools and fasteners + i have a impact driver holster doubles as my primary hammer loop, my japanese hammer flips out of regular hammer loops all the time which drives me insane. 

i wear the leather pouch backwards when im framing so i can move around better, and to the front when trimming. its been modified slightly via a speed square pocket put into it at a shoe repair shop and i have a few different clip on pouches i put on it to allow for extra tools for certain tasks

ive never worn a occidental but a good friend has one he bought when he went out west framing. he rarely wears it now because he specializes in trim and finds it too heavy.....


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sam, for around $50 you can get bags from Bucket Boss. Look for their "air lift rig". 

I've got one and it's great. That includes the suspenders. :thumbsup:

Had occidentals - too heavy.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the problem of as soon as i set my rig up the way i like i want to change it again and i always was buying different bags to try and customize my setup. i know occidentals are high quality and great bags but me personally dont see spending 200-300 bucks on them. im now content with the brand new(brand new) oil tanned leather bags i bought from a pawn shop for 25 bucks.. the price was a major steal and ive had them for close to 4 years now and they are still holding up pretty nice.

BTW Kirk, what exactly is a japanese hammer?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't frame full time any more so I don't wear bags everyday..These are a great deal for the money and have lasted me a long time...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PullR-Holding-Dead-DO-FR-Framers-Rig-One-Size-/120596550074?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item1c141d51ba#ht_2687wt_911


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

here you go

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32056&cat=1,53193&ap=1


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.constructiongear.com/12-...belt-leather-175274-custom-leather-craft.html

So far this is the best bet that I've found. Good price, and the layout works for me. 

Oxys are far too expensive, besides which, I dont do much framing. If in five years when my new set craps out, I can reconsider what I need.

I like the idea of the suspender belts, but Honestly I don't wear my bags every day. And when I wear em its not always all day. Suspenders seem like theres too much extra work involved. Plus they aren't as easy to toss in a bag to go. I can toss my belt in my bag and Its ready to go when I am, suspenders would end up getting all twisted around.

Thanks for all the help guys. I still have plenty of time to decide, so Anyone with more suggestions, keep em coming.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Take your time and find something you like and if that was it then go for it! I've never been really fond of nail aprons myself, but to each his own, right? I can see how it's probably more convenient for you having a tool bag for all your other tools needed for the job. Happy shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had some green nylon CLC's for many many years now. I did tear them when I fell off some staging, so some minor repairs were needed.....to the apron and myself.

Normally wear just a left, right and hammer loop in the back. Sometimes I add an extra bag or loops for snips, hammer tacker etc.

I thought about getting some Diamondbacks, but could never pull the trigger since my CLC's have never really failed me.

FWIW...I have a new black Dead-on apron with suspenders that I might be willing to get rid of......

Jeff


----------



## tcholdren (Jun 27, 2007)

I am on bag set number five in 16 years. I broke down last year and got a pair of Leather OC's. Hands down my best set yet, it dosnt snag on anything like the nylons.

So in fifteen years I paid maybe $300 on bags. The OC's cost $220. I hope with using Leather cleaner once or twice a year I can maybe retire in this set.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> $2-300 bags are very pretty, no doubt will last a good while, and have that certain snob appeal.
> 
> But of the best carpenters I've known, none of them had that kind. Look at the things you need to carry, and get what will carry them with little fuss. Keep in mind that as the years go by, your tool-carrying needs will change, just as your skills and specializations will.
> 
> At $60 a pop, you could replace your bag every year for five years before hitting that $300 mark, and quite possibly be more appropriately equipped each year than if you bought one high-end deal and stuck with it for that length of time.


 

aren't you becoming quite the old sage around here


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

if it helps i have a set of oxy nylons for sale. i was only asking $50 shipped anywhere in the cont. US.

http://picasaweb.google.com/saldonato/6pack#
i put some pics of them with tool just for show. no tools included!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> aren't you becoming quite the old sage around here


Still workin' on rosemary & thyme. :laughing:


----------



## joeslob (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought this "cordura" CLC belt earlier this year. It has a nice wide padded belt that stays up a lot better than my old belt. I also took off one of the nail bags since I didn't really use it too often. For the price, it's a real decent belt.

http://www.amazon.com/CLC-6605-Blue...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1280720287&sr=8-4


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this is the same one that i have, except mine is all black . wow that price is crazy there $105 here in stores


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i must agree with Kirk, that is a crazy price ive seen them in home depot for 99 bucks and that supposely was "on sale"


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i think the lowest ive seen it is $70 at a local big box, they had a bunch of things that were priced 15% more than any other store and couldnt move it so they put them on clearance back in the spring. shocks me that this specific store sells tools as much as they do, their stanley hand tools are close to 30% more than most places


----------



## AA Carpentry (Apr 15, 2010)

I couldn't be happier with my Bucket Boss extreme mullet buster. Very durable and at $60 not too bad on the pocket book. Tons of pockets and holders for everything. Only complaint is the belt padding wears out after 2 years.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I nursed the same leather bags for 16 years, kept patching the holes to keep stray nails out of customers' yards.

Bought an Occidental with a sheepskin liner five years ago and couldn't wear it because it is way too heavy and bulky, and makes me sweat where it ain't pretty. Nothing like a 240.00 belt sitting on the shelf to make you feel stupit...

Two months ago I bought a black leather Dead On, because it _looks_ just like my old bags. Cut up the old and threw it in the dumpster.

Wrong. The Dead On leather keeps stretching, I keep punching new holes in the belt so I can cinch it up (I'm not losing weight), the pouches flop open to drop tools on the ground, and now the hammer hoop flops around like wet spaghetti. 

Perhaps a lumber yard canvas apron is in my future.


----------



## music_man185 (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a dewalt tool belt that i love. it is very durable. been using it everyday now for close to 5 years and it doesn't show the first sign of defect. its made out of ballistic nylon. they come in different variations. mine has a separate pocket for your tape measure. and a hidden place for your speed square. i'm not a fan of the wrap around tool belts. this one puts everything i need all by my side and out of my way. they are very stylish (if that sort of thing matters to you). and the best part of all is that they are extremely reasonably priced. i also have the matching dewalt belt and hammer holster.

i would post a picture, but i'm new, so i can't post a URL. but if you search google or amazon for dewalt tool belt, your bound to find some.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the dewalt your talking about is readily available here too. but i dont like the design, its similar to my clc cordura bag but the dewalt has padding on every pocket which not only makes the bag much stiffer which isnt good when you have to move around alot, it reduces storage space and adds to the overall weight, the dewalt leather pouch is a decent size but could use some larger pockets


----------



## framer dude (Jul 21, 2010)

This looks like a good setup for framing i checked it out myself its called the Tool Rider GSRX 30300 and at $71.50 its a bargain. Its on ebay tried to post the link but i havnt made enough posts, hope this helps .


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I like this belt:

http://www.homedepot.com/Custom-Lea...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I've had it for about a year and it has held up well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thats the cordura that im using, only mine has been "customized" i only wear two of the three bags but i have small tool holders on the back and the large side pockets have been removed and turned into two smaller ones then reattached, better for carrying even more types of fasteners or tools.

ill post a pic of my custom pouch tommorrow or something, if i can post pics again...


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

*tool belt*

since you are from canada i assume you have a milwaukee dealer somewhere i have a milwaukee tool belt and it has a spot for everything and lve it the only down side is that once i get it loaded it weighs a ton i also wear it backwards and with this belt it works great puts all my go to tools on the right side and is 75.00 in US definately worth it would recomend it to anyone. have had mine for 6 years and still no holes


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

no official milwaukee dealer per say in town but there are a couple shops which carry a better selection of their gear. no toolbelt either, i have a tool bag which came with my circ saw though 6 years ago

i only know a few guys who are wearing power tool brand nail bags, most of em are makita since they were bundled in with the chop saws a while back


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

The power of The Orange...

Home Depot was selling Tool Belt for $89. marked down from $189.
Guess who made those bags? They were literally Occidental Bags. 
They were rebranded (I think CLC Signature Series or McGuire-Nichols).

I almost went back to buy the 3 sets they had, 
but never got to go back to that particular HD.

I've seen Master Carpenters use cheap leather or nylon belts 
and still do great work of course and I'd get teased for having 
2 day's pay around my waist, but guess what? 

When they needed something, I always knew exactly where it was 
and how to reach for it...It'd be on my Oxy Belt. 

I have to say, getting them made me a better, more efficient tradesman.

Buying a set of Oxy's was a treat to myself,
but they are worth every penny. 
They are worth the premium price.
I've seen them on sale for as low as $150.
Yes, a lot of money compared to the cheap rigs,
but isn't a guy who works hard for a living worth it?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, best budget priced tool belt?

Rooster Products (re-branded McGuire-Nichols, Sears Craftsman, etc...).

If I'm not wearing my Oxy's, I'm wearing my Rooster Product Belts.
They usually last me about 5 years of hard use (on a roof).

Nice thick oil tanned leather. 












Their Carpenter's Belt start at about $50. and my custom rig came out to $75.


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah around here i have seen old school carpenters just wear the cloth type tie around your waist nail aprons , and wear them for years , my granpa does that and hes near 80 and still pounds nails


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> Nice thick oil tanned leather.


This is very close to the one I use. I like the heavy leather that doesn't wear out the first time you throw a screwdriver in the pocket. I think I found it at Ace Hardware for around $80. I did make one modification to it though, there is a "quick" loop for the hammer than had spring loaded fingers. It worked great, but it was on the wrong side for me and always getting caught on ladders, so I removed it. Sure wish it had been on the other side.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

Grew up wearing plain old no name leather bags, we didnt have much choice, we just bought what the local store had.
we wore em till there wasnt a pocket left that could still hold a nail.

I got green oxy's now and added suspenders, love em. And I hang my suspenders from a hook in the truck and it keps everything from dumping out.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

oxys make some nice set ups, but i change my tool bags around so much i dont think it would be worth it to me.. i'm like a woman who constantly buys purses or shoes except i'm that way with tool pouches and tools.. LOL


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i hear yah there, i did have 3 on the go for a while, but i gave the pouches to our window guy he had a similar setup that was falling apart

ive been eyeballing a new tradiotional puch, the one i have now is starting to pull apart at the belt and more holes forming


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

check out the new fat lips...and other cool stuff

http://www.rossroadbags.com/


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i got three floating around myself. use all three to well all for different things of course.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JWilliams said:


> oxys make some nice set ups, but i change my tool bags around so much i dont think it would be worth it to me.. i'm like a woman who constantly buys purses or shoes except i'm that way with tool pouches and tools.. LOL


I had my Oxys for Carpentry and my Roosters for Roofing. 
One day I HAD TO use my Oxys for Roofing and guess what?
I did the unthinkable...I now use them for Roofing exclusively.
Sacrilege, I know, but FTW! I just might have the most 
expensive rig for a Roofer ever!

It is awesome.


----------

